# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  ايطاليا تقلب الطاولة على الامريكان

## غسان

__


_حقق منتخب ايطاليا بطل العالم 2006 فوزا صعبا على نظيره الاميركي 3-1 الاثنين في بريتوريا في ختام الجولة الاولى من منافسات المجموعة الثانية ضمن كاس القارات الثامنة لكرة القدم التي تستضيفها جنوب افريقيا حتى 28 الحالي.

وسجل جوزيبي روسي (58 و90+1) وناتالي دي روسي (72) اهداف ايطاليا، ولاندون دونوفان (41 من ركلة جزاء) هدف الولايات المتحدة.

وكانت البرازيل افتتحت منافسات المجموعة بفوز صعب على مصر 4-3، وتقام الجولة الثانية الخميس فتلعب الولايات المتحدة مع البرازيل، ومصر مع ايطاليا.

 .

ومرت الدقائق الخمس الاولى دون هوية تبادل خلالها الطرفان الهجمات التائهة فكانت من دون عنوان حصل بعدها الاميركيون على ركلة حرة بعيدة نسبيا نفذها كلينت ديمبسي عالية فوق المرمى (9)، وسدد البرتو جيلاردينو اول كرة ايطالية بعد ان اسقطها له براسه فينتشنزو ياكوينتا فتابعها بيسراه قوية زاحفة سيطر عليها الحارس تيم هاوارد (12).

وعكس ماورو كامورانيزي كرة خطرة من الجهة اليسرى الى باب المرمى الاميركي ابعدها الدفاع (16)، واهدر نيكولا ليغروتاغلي فرصة هدف اول لايطاليا اثر ركنية تابعها براسه من مسافة قريبة دون رقابة فمرت كرته بجانب القائم الايسر (21)، وكاد مايكل برادلي يخطف هدفا مباغتا من الهجمة الوحيدة للاميركيين في الدقائق ال25 الاولى لكنه سدد كرة خفيفة كاد الحارس جانلويجي بوفون  

ورد الايطاليون بعد عرضية عالية رفعها كامورانيزي من الجهة اليمنى تابعها ليغروتاغلي بين يدي هاوارد (29)،  
وازدادت حرارة اللقاء، وانقذ هاوارد مرماه من فرصة هدف مؤكد اثر ركلة حرة نفذها اندريا بيرلو باتقان (31)، ونقصت صفوف المنتخب الاميركي بطرد ريكاردو كلارك اثر مخاشنته لجنارو غاتوزو (33).

وفرح الايطاليون لثوان عندما حاول بورنشتاين قطع الكرة المتجهة نحو جيلاردينو المتسلل فدخلت مرمى هاوارد قبل ان يرفع مساعد الحكم رايته ويلغى الهدف (39)، واعترض جورجو كيليني المهاجم التيدور واسقطه فاحتسب الحكم التشيلي بابلو بوزو ركلة جزاء نفذها القائد لاندون دونوفان على يسار بوفون مفتتحا التسجيل (41).

واطلق جانلوكا زامبروتا قذيفة من خارج المنطقة علت العارضة الاميركية بقليل (44)، واستقرت كرة فابيو غروسو في احضان هاوارد (45).
ونزل الايطاليون بكامل ثقلهم في الشوط الثاني وشنوا هجمات متلاحقة لم يكتب لها النجاح في البداية وبدوا عاجزين عن احداث اختراقات داخل المنطقة فبالن ان يحصلوا على ركنية تابعها ياكوينتا براسه بجانب القائم الايمن (56).

وتمكن جوزيبي روسي من ادراك التعادل من اول لمسة بعد نزوله بدلا من جنارو غاتوزو بعدما خطف الكرة من كلينت ديمبسي في منتصف الملعب وسار بها عدة خطوات واطلقها بيسراه قذيفة انفجرت في عمق الشبكة (58).

وفوت روسي فرصة تسجيل هدف ثان ومنح ايطاليا التقدم بعدما وصلت اليه الكرة في الجهة اليمنى من المنطقة الاميركية سددها بيسراه طائشة من غير رقابة فذهبت بعيدا (62)، وفرض المنتخب الايطالي حصارا محكما على منطقة منافسه، وسدد بيرلو قذيفة من خارج المنطقة بيمناه تصدى لها هاوارد فارتدت الكرة الى ياكوينتا الذي اعادها بعيدة عن الخخشبات (68).

ورمى مارتشيلو ليبي بورقته الهجومية الاخيرة بعد ان كان اجرى تغييرين في الوسط دفعة واحدة، فاخرج جيلاردينو ودفع بالقناص لوكا طوني (69)، وسدد ناتالي دي روسي كرة مباغتة من مسافة بعيدة استقرت في اقصى واسفل الزاوية اليسرى لمرمى هاوارد هدفا ثانيا في غفلة من الجميع (72).

وسدد البديل الاخر ريكاردو مونتوليفو كرة قوية من خارج المنطقة بين احضان هاوارد (78)، ورد الاميركيون بهجمة مركزة هي الاولى في الشوط الثاني انهاها ديمبسي بتسديدة محكمة سيطر عليها بوفون على دفعتين (79).

وبدا الضغط الايطالي بالتناقص تدريجيا في الدقائق العشر الاخيرة، ونفذ بيرلو ركلة ركنية من الجهة اليسرى تابعها كيليني براسه عالية عن الخشبات (83)،

واسقط طوني الكرة براسه خفيفة بين يدي هاوراد مفوتا فرصة ههدف ثالث لايطاليا (87)، ورد البديل الاميركي ساشا كليستان بتسديدة فوق المرمى (88)، وراسية من البديل الاميركي الاخر تشارلي ديفيس لم تشكل خطرا كبيرا على بوفون (89).

وتصدى هاوارد ببراعة لتسديدة جوزيبي روسي في الدقيقة الاخيرة من الوقت الاصلي، واخرى لطوني في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع، لكن وقف عاجزا امام قذيفة من داخل المنطقة اطلقها صاحب الهدف الاول بعد ان تلقى كرة من بيرلو الذي احدث اختراقا في الجهة اليسرى واعادها خلفية الى زميله المنطلق من بين المدافعين لتعلن الهدف الثالث (90+3).
_

----------


## The Gentle Man

صور المباراة 
.

----------

